# Tool Gear: Adam Jones & Justin Chancellor



## brainchild (Nov 5, 2010)

So I came across whilst on the net and I hadn't seen it posted before.

Sorry if its old news! 

Heres for the fans.


----------



## Customisbetter (Nov 5, 2010)

Cool vids.


----------



## synrgy (Nov 5, 2010)

Adam has always been one of my favorites. Such a unique style. Nice to get some more insight into his setup.


----------



## Randy (Nov 5, 2010)

That fact he has a Roland Cube in that setup at all is pretty amazing.


----------



## brainchild (Nov 5, 2010)

Randy said:


> That fact he has a Roland Cube in that setup at all is pretty amazing.



 i chuckled when i saw that


----------



## josh pelican (Nov 5, 2010)

Yeah, the Roland did it for me. Best piece of gear there.

I had no idea Adam used Diezel and Justin used Demeter preamps... or Wal basses. The guys on TalkBass shit their pants over Justin's pedalboard on a second-to-second basis.


----------



## ralphy1976 (Nov 5, 2010)

the bass pedal board rulezzz!!! impressive!!!


----------



## vampiregenocide (Nov 5, 2010)

Great vid, cheers for posting!



Randy said:


> That fact he has a Roland Cube in that setup at all is pretty amazing.


 
Epic.  I have one of those.


----------



## ralphy1976 (Nov 5, 2010)

vampiregenocide said:


> Great vid, cheers for posting!
> 
> 
> 
> Epic.  I have one of those.



me too, does this makes us "tool buddies"..doesn't sound right , right?!!!


----------



## Randy (Nov 5, 2010)

Minus the Diezels, Adam's rig is very... eccentric. Not what you would expect considering what a huge touring band they are, along with how guitar and effect heavy they are. I dunno... I was expecting a Petrucci style setup, like, all brand new gear in a uniform setup with maybe a boutique pedal or two. It's actually kinda gratifying to see this.

Justin's is pretty much exactly what I would've imagined.


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2 (Nov 5, 2010)

Original Silverburst Les Paul Customs -> sweetest guitar ever


----------



## TimothyLeary (Nov 5, 2010)

thanks.


----------



## Decipher (Nov 5, 2010)

Great vids. Pretty cool to finally get some insight on their setups.
FYI: Shortly after this vid, Adam started using a Rivera LB312 Sub cab instead of the Mesa Boogie 2x15 Bass cab on that tour.



josh pelican said:


> Yeah, the Roland did it for me. Best piece of gear there.
> 
> I had no idea Adam used Diezel and Justin used Demeter preamps... or Wal basses. The guys on TalkBass shit their pants over Justin's pedalboard on a second-to-second basis.


 You've never known that Adam uses VH4's? That's been a staple to his sound (along the Marshall SB) for some years now.


----------



## Winspear (Nov 5, 2010)

Awesome. Really inspiring after such a long time of AxeFx=everything


----------



## synrgy (Nov 5, 2010)

Decipher said:


> You've never known that Adam uses VH4's? That's been a staple to his sound (along the Marshall SB) for some years now.



Yeah, the only reason I'd ever even heard of Diesel is because Adam started using them somewhere around the time they were touring for Aenima, if memory serves.

Not everyone is a complete nerd going to look up people's gear, though.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Nov 5, 2010)

ralphy1976 said:


> me too, does this makes us "tool buddies"..doesn't sound right , right?!!!


 
We're both...'Toolies'? 



Randy said:


> Minus the Diezels, Adam's rig is very... eccentric. Not what you would expect considering what a huge touring band they are, along with how guitar and effect heavy they are. I dunno... I was expecting a Petrucci style setup, like, all brand new gear in a uniform setup with maybe a boutique pedal or two. It's actually kinda gratifying to see this.


 
It's just what I expect to be honest. I always had him down as someone quite old school with a modern sound. I thought he's have a shit load of pedals as opposed to rack stuff.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Nov 5, 2010)

I want my own amp for a talkbox.


----------



## brainchild (Nov 5, 2010)

im actually pretty surprised both Adam and Justin agreed to this because i know from various interviews and articles....they're both pretty secretive about their tone and what pedals and equipment they're using.

obviously its well known about their amps and guitars.

but Adam will _never_ talk about his pickups - theres speculation that its SD JB or Trem.

i kinda like the mystery


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Nov 5, 2010)

I'm really annoyed he needs all of that for mediocre/ok-ish tone


----------



## vampiregenocide (Nov 5, 2010)

Stealthtastic said:


> I'm really annoyed he needs all of that for mediocre/ok-ish tone


 
OH NO YOU DEFINITELY DIDN'T SIR.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Nov 5, 2010)

vampiregenocide said:


> OH NO YOU DEFINITELY DIDN'T SIR.



Oh but I did, I mean it does what it's meant to do well, but I really don't feel he needs ALL of that to do it.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Nov 5, 2010)

Stealthtastic said:


> Oh but I did, I mean it does what it's meant to do well, but I really don't feel he needs ALL of that to do it.


 
No waaaai. He uses a lot of weird effects for certain songs, and creates ambient backgrounds and stuff. Plus I think he does a lot of improv on stage and just likes to mess around with stuff.


----------



## leandroab (Nov 5, 2010)

As an avid Tool fan, I approve of this message.


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2 (Nov 6, 2010)

Stealthtastic said:


> I'm really annoyed he needs all of that for mediocre/ok-ish tone



Stealth, you're better than that


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Nov 6, 2010)

vampiregenocide said:


> We're both...'Toolies'?
> 
> 
> 
> It's just what I expect to be honest. I always had him down as someone quite old school with a modern sound. I thought he's have a shit load of pedals as opposed to rack stuff.



I'm actually not surprised on Adam having less pedals than Justin. He had stated that there's no perfect amp and hence why he chose to blend the amps he has. 

And Justin's setup rules. I've based my bass gear roughly on his setup.


----------



## 80H (Nov 6, 2010)

vid helps to show why regular dudes are the most badass kind


----------



## sol niger 333 (Nov 8, 2010)

JIZZED...IN...MY PANTS


----------



## leandroab (Nov 8, 2010)

sol niger 333 said:


> JIZZED...IN...MY PANTS



I had 10,000 days of jizz after watching those vids man!


----------



## BrainArt (Nov 8, 2010)

leandroab said:


> I had 10,000 days of jizz after watching those vids man!



I see what you did there. 


Awesome vids, thanks for posting, man!


----------



## ToupaTroopa (Nov 8, 2010)

Sickness, way diff than I would of imagined.


----------



## SYLrules88 (Nov 8, 2010)

i kinda cringed when the tech demoed the talk box! ick.

ive never done any research on what gear adam uses. ive never even really spent time wondering about what he uses. its really cool to know though. i loved those synths too.


----------



## synrgy (Nov 8, 2010)

SYLrules88 said:


> i kinda cringed when the tech demoed the talk box! ick.
> 
> ive never done any research on what gear adam uses. ive never even really spent time wondering about what he uses. its really cool to know though. i loved those synths too.



Yeah.. I had that moment too. Listerine or not, I think if a talk box were part of my rig, I would only use a tube I set up myself just prior to the set starting. Especially when one considers the kind of pranks that occur on the road...


----------



## azombiestool (May 21, 2011)

So.. just saying. Im pretty positive Im the first one to officially replicate this. I've had it replicated since Christmas of '09. Tell me what you guys think.. Im absolutley positive I have the exact one he uses. I think I'll keep it to myself for now. And I'll let everyone else do the research for themselves. Clock on the picture for full view. Im new here! haha


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (May 22, 2011)

^ I own one of those. Got it during the height of my Rush fanboyism, and yep, they're very fun indeed.


----------



## Lukifer (May 22, 2011)

Im not super into Tool but I think Adam is a very unique player and I respect the hell out him. With that being said I dont know much about them, but I thought Adam would be more of a boutique kinda guy. Like alot of Boss pedals I would have thought he used rare boutique hand made stuff. Kinda cool he doesnt because if you really wanted you could replicate his sound fairly easily.


----------



## DLG (May 22, 2011)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> ^ I own one of those. Got it during the height of my Rush fanboyism, and yep, they're very fun indeed.



yeah, if I had one of those, all I would use it for is to play rush tunes


----------



## ZackP3750 (May 23, 2011)

DLG said:


> yeah, if I had one of those, all I would use it for is to play rush tunes



 I would play the opening to The Camera Eye for weeks on end


Thanks for this necrobump, I only got to see Justin's video before and I remember thinking "why the fuck didn't they do this for Adam?"


----------



## Bradd (May 23, 2011)

I like it. I like it alot :nod:


----------



## DLG (May 23, 2011)

ZackP3750 said:


> I would play the opening to The Camera Eye for weeks on end
> 
> 
> Thanks for this necrobump, I only got to see Justin's video before and I remember thinking "why the fuck didn't they do this for Adam?"



as a side note, i will be going all the way to frankfurt this weekend to see Rush. 

hardcore geek out.


----------

